# Hays Inlet >midday today



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Visiting the Peninsula (Haysmouth Pde. Clontarf). Might try Hays Inlet for a quick fish after lunch.
Any company welcome.

Steve
UHF 25
Pine/orange Swing


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

How did you go Steve?....hope you took your trolley mate, its a long way to carry your yak at low tide.


----------

